# Advice for unit conversion



## Spider178 (Nov 19, 2011)

Have just purchased this second hand unit and planning to either make it into one big enclosure or split it down the middle and male it into two the same size. 
Question is, If I strip all of the shelves, etc out will the unit still be strong enough or will it collapse?

Any other suggestions also appreciated.



Will probably leave the cupboards at the bottom as is, all or part of it to be home for a Murray Darling.

Measurements 1900mm x 1400mm x 5400mm

Thanks in advance for your wisdom.


----------



## Shotta (Nov 19, 2011)

it looks real sturdy i'd say it wouldnt collapse depends on what your putting in it logs etc


----------



## gillsy (Nov 19, 2011)

I'd personall leave the top shelf in the middle in to hide lighting electrics etc, the middle selves either side will be fine. The walls sepearing the main TV area and the side cabinets will need to be left in but you could drill a hole in to allow passage. I would personally make it 2 seperate enclosures. But also depends on what you plan on keeping in it.


----------



## J-A-X (Nov 19, 2011)

I agree with gilsy that you should leave the top shelf for hiding electrics. I'd take out the side shelves, leave the cupboard doors and use a jigsaw to remove a large centre area of the upright supports.
1900mm is a big span with no support and you'll likely find it will bow over time
And I think you put one too many 0's in your 5400mm. (should be 540mm?) which isn't overly deep if you plan on housing a larger species of python


----------



## Spider178 (Nov 19, 2011)

Was deff considering leaving the middle shelf for hiding the wiring. You're correct Jaxrtfm depth is only 540mm which is why I was going to make it into one large unit for a Murray Darling.


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Nov 19, 2011)

i would also leave one or two of the shelves up and cut out sections and make them into ledges for snakey to lay on


----------



## Spider178 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Progress*

Whomever it was that wrote somewhere on this site about when deciding to take on some rock work one should start with something small like a hide to get some practice, next time please yell louder and maybe beat me with a shovel to get me to listen. 
All good though, here is the progress on my cabinet conversion with the first coat of render on the first rock wall.

Unfortunately no other progress photos as I thought it looked like a pile of embarrassing crap before now. :lol:


----------



## damo77 (Jan 1, 2012)

When you compare it to the amount of time you will have to look at it, the time spent making it look good is a blink of an eye. I am sure you dont feel that way right now but it really is worth the effort.


----------



## kr0nick (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey mate next time try using a heatgun or something to melt the styro (I used thinners) but with the thinners you will need to spray the render on with a air compressor to get in the nooks and crannies. other then that it looks algood mate. At least it's homemade


----------



## Spider178 (Jan 1, 2012)

damo77 said:


> When you compare it to the amount of time you will have to look at it, the time spent making it look good is a blink of an eye. I am sure you dont feel that way right now but it really is worth the effort.



I'm wrapped with how it is turning out, looking forward to putting the second coat on and starting on the other side now.



kr0nick said:


> Hey mate next time try using a heatgun or something to melt the styro (I used thinners) but with the thinners you will need to spray the render on with a air compressor to get in the nooks and crannies. other then that it looks algood mate. At least it's homemade



Thanks, I might try a heat gun when I do the other half.


----------



## kr0nick (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeh it seems to bring out a more realistic finish then using thinners or a lighter, But it depends on what kind of rock you want to mimic. Anyway good luck with it mate.


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 1, 2012)

Spider178 said:


> Whomever it was that wrote somewhere on this site about when deciding to take on some rock work one should start with something small like a hide to get some practice, next time please yell louder and maybe beat me with a shovel to get me to listen.



START WITH SOMETHING SMALL LIKE A HIDE TO GET SOME PRACTICE (Hang on, i'll go and find my shovel....) :lol: 

It may have been me that you saw suggest 'start small' I have said it a few times, but a lot of other people have said it as well, but even though you havent done it the 'normal' way, its still on the right track, They all seem to go through the whole ugly stage.... but somehow they all come out looking amazing. 

each enclosure background has its challenges, regardless of how many times you do them, and yes, like Damo has stated, it can seem to take forever, but its time well spent, think of it as a learning experience too, next time it wont be any where as confronting 
i'm not a fan of the thinners, too hard to control, i prefer the small butane gas torch for taking off the 'unnatural' lines and edges. BTW Kronick, how do you spray render with an aircompressor ? its not something i have thought of doing, i would have thought render would be too thick for anything smaller than a paintbrush, !

To assist in getting into all the nooks and crannies, make your first couple of layers reasonably runny and lay the unit on its back.

PS check out some of the drybrushing threads, the painting can make the rocks really stand out and look more natural. 
This one was done by Treg, and sparked a lot of interest when he posted it. http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/productive-evening-164996/


----------



## Spider178 (Jan 1, 2012)

Jaxrtfm said:


> To assist in getting into all the nooks and crannies, make your first couple of layers reasonably runny and lay the unit on its back.



Bugger, I never even thought of laying the unit down, probably would of got a bit less of the render on myself if I had done that. Learn something every day.


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 1, 2012)

ROFL, this really is your first piece isnt it ! ! 

keep us updated with your progress, and ask as many questions as you can think of, you'll be surprised at how many of us have 'been there - done that" ...

... a wise man learns by his mistakes but a wiser man learns by others mistakes ......


----------



## kr0nick (Jan 2, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Spider178 (Jan 10, 2012)

Another question people, I am using the acrylic render option and have noticed it is quite rough. Not a problem on the rear wall but would like it a bit smoother on the shelves/basking areas, does the pondtite smooth it out a bit or should I try and sand it before sealing?


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jan 10, 2012)

use a fine brush to try to smooth it out, but yes, the pondtite also does smooth it out, esp if you do a few coats


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't know that I'd describe it as smooth, it fills some of the indents but mine never feels smooth . It's not as rough as unsealed though. If you compared a course 120 grit sandpaper with a finer 400 grit one then that would be how I'd describe it. (the sealed surface feeling like 400 grit)


----------



## Spider178 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks people, once again you have been a wealth of quality information.


----------



## Spider178 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Update*

Here's a few more pictures of where I am up to with it. Thought I would try a bit of extra colour on the left hand side, turned out ok I guess for my first attempt. Just got to sort out some glass, heating, branches and a few other small things to finish it off and my MD can move in. 
Nothing to go in the other side yet (any suggestions?  )


----------



## Vesali (Jan 23, 2012)

That's really cool post some pictures when you get the final product. And on the other side how about a Green Tree because of the green???


----------

